# Outlook Express with Irish Broadband



## cizzy (17 Apr 2008)

I finally got around to setting up my Outlook Express with my eircom.net address. I put mail.eircom.net as my incoming and smtp.irishbroadband.ie as my outgoing server. I am receiving all my incoming mails but i can't send any. I just keep getting errors.

Any suggestions as to how i can fix this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## wishbone (17 Apr 2008)

I'm sorry I don't know anything about settings for eircom but I expect your outgoing smtpserver should be still eircom.net rather than irishbroadband.  There's something listening on port 25 on smtp.eircom.net - maybe you could try that or mail.eircom.net also.


----------



## Dearg Doom (17 Apr 2008)

Can you give more details of the error? Make sure you have configured the correct username & password for the outgoing server.


----------



## Towger (17 Apr 2008)

Try "mail1.eircom.net" and insure it set to POP3. You could also check this  http://autoreg.eircom.net/unblocker/ on 'Inbox Unblocking'.


----------



## Dearg Doom (17 Apr 2008)

Towger said:


> Try "mail1.eircom.net" and insure it set to POP3. You could also check this  http://autoreg.eircom.net/unblocker/ on 'Inbox Unblocking'.



POP3 only applies to incoming mail. The OP is receiving their incoming mail so there isn't a problem with POP3 configuration. The problem is with SMTP (outbound e-mail).


----------



## jpd (17 Apr 2008)

I had a similar problem and it was solved by using a different SMTP server than the one given by Irish Broadband. I found the correct name on their website but it was certainly the case that the name given in the setup document was incorrect.

Sorry, since switched to Perlico broadband so don't have correct address to hand


----------

